# Belle is at the emergency vets



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle has been vomiting all day. Xrays show something, so they are keeping her. We are so worried but she has vomited seven times. She ate something on our walk yesterday do not know what. Pray for her.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh No. She is where she needs to be right now. You got her help right away. Let's hope she is back with you tonight. Thinking about little Tinkerbelle. Try not to worry too much, she is in the best possible place to be cared for.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh no. Praying that Belle will be ok. I sure know what it's like to worry!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I hope it's nothing serious and she'll be back home soon, poor little girl.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Poor baby! Praying she is ok.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Uh oh! ... Poor baby! I hope they can take care of her and get her better right away!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no! Praying for Belle.
I am glad she is at the vets so they can keep an eye on her.
Hoping she is better.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Its a 24 hour vet and she has to spend the night. They will xray her again tomorrow morning (4:30) and we will know more. This brings back old feelings from when our Penny was ill.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Poor baby  . Lifting up prayers for you guys.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Poor baby! Hope they can get this cleared up quickly!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Sending prayers your way! So sorry and I hope all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lord touch little Belle, I know your so worried, she couldn't be in a better place. I will keep her in my prayers, I'll keep checking for a update, I wish I could give you a hug


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you all the support is wonderful. Doctor should be calling this evening.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no! I'm praying right now for Belle!! Sounds like how Dewey was!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh no. I am hoping she will be fine tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh no! I'm praying right now for Belle!! Sounds like how Dewey was!


Did you take Dewey to Dilley Hill? That is where Belle is.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Hoping for the best :heart: Stay strong!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Praying for little Belle that she will be all right and feeling better real soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

jane and addison said:


> Did you take Dewey to Dilley Hill? That is where Belle is.


Yes he was at Diley. My Violet was there too when she had pancreatitis. I was really pleased with them. They took great care of Dewey and Violet.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh no! I'm praying right now for Belle!! Sounds like how Dewey was!


 I don't remember what was Dewey's problem? Sounds like she is getting pampered there.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just checkin in


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

They are going xray her again at 5:00am. we will not know any thing until about 8:30. They said the staff were holding her and carrying her around which she will like.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Poor thing hope she is better soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

jane and addison said:


> I don't remember what was Dewey's problem? Sounds like she is getting pampered there.


They think that he had a reaction to Vets Best Flea and Tick Spray. 
He vomited a lot, was very lethargic, and of course no appetite. He stayed 24 hours. 
Hope Bella gets well soon.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Checking in. I hope little Belle is feeling better.
Hopefuly whatever it was passes through her system, and she is back to her old self.
Sending lots of good thoughts!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hoping Belle is feeling better this morning and the x-ray comes back clear. Big hugs!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking in on Belle. I hope she is feeling better today.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How's Belle today? Praying that she's better, and they found out what the problem was.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We are going to pick her up soon. She will not eat. Home maybe best at this time. I am going to schedule her into her regular vet ASAP.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey refused food for three days. He finally ate Gerber Chicken sticks at the ER. When we got home I gave him chicken and rice along with small pieces of the Chicken sticks. 
He was dehydrated from vomiting so he was given fluids by I.V 
I pray she starts to feel better soon.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

jane and addison said:


> We are going to pick her up soon. She will not eat. Home maybe best at this time. I am going to schedule her into her regular vet ASAP.


Did they find out what was wrong with her? Did anything show up on the xray?


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Just seeing this. Hope she is feeling better today.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just wanted to send prayers for Belle and hope that she is doing well this morning! Sorry that she is sick and your worried!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle is back home. The intestinal blockage has move down, but she just wants to lay on her pillow and would not eat. Hamburger and rice. We are waiting for our vet to call. Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Praying for Belle


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sending lots of good well wishes for Belle and hope she recovers soon! 

Hugs,
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praying for little Belle


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw this. Praying that Belle will feel better and that whatever it was will pass...literally and figuratively. So frightening when this happens. Make sure that she's hydrated. :grouphug:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I missed this so sorry. Hope she is better!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. I hope Belle is feeling better!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hoping for a good outcome! Bless her heart!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope things are going better this afternoon. Hugs........


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Hope all is well now!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle is back at our vet's. They are trying to find out if or where there is a blockage. They are putting some dye into her and will watch it go through her system. She may have to stay there tonight.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Praying for Belle


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Addison and Jane - i know this must be so hard but she's in the right place. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just seeing this....praying the problem can be resolved in a 'easy' manor and little Belle will feel much better real soon. Is she at least drinking? I've syringed tiny amounts of water at a time ( put it into the cheek) whenever one of mine was feeling ill and not eating or drinking. 
Will be keeping an eye out for update and praying it's a good news one!


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

So hoping Belle will be fine and glad the vet is being aggressive in finding out what the problem is. Good luck Belle!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You have to be beside yourself with worry, but it is great that the vet is being so active. They will figure this out. Take care.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying that maybe she will pass whatever it is before morning.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no, I was expecting things to go better


Heavenly Father, you know hat is causing Belle to feel so uncomfortable, Lord I ask for your touch on Belle's body, help her body to release this blockage. In Jesus name I pray Amen


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back before I got to sleep. Sending lots of hug to you both. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh I keep checking back to see how everything goes. I will be praying.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Thinking of you!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

How is Belle doing today.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sendig lots of love to little Belle this morning. :wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for good news this morning.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in to see how little Belle is doing today...praying her problem has resolved.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in on Belle...


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

The vet's does not open untill 9:00 am. Will know something after that. Not a very good night.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Hoping you get good news this morning.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

All is well with Belle. She will be coming home at 9:30. Bland diet the next few days. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good news!! Did the obstruction pass?


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

That's good news.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle is home. She ran outside first thing and did both her business's (sp) and eat beef and rice. It appears she is much improved.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds like a happy ending :chili:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Wonderful news & a happy ending! Hope Belle is on the fast track on enjoying her doggie good life with You!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle says thank you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awwww Belle you scared your mommy and daddy and auntie's and uncles

Thank you Lord


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Yay Belle! :chili::chili::chili:

Phew!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Whatever it was, must of passed & may she never experience it again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

jane and addison said:


> Belle says thank you.


How adorable - glad belle is feeling better.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this....glad she is doing better!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So happy to read this. I was gingerly looking at each post and then came to the good news. :chili::chili: Guess whatever it was came and went!! :Flowers 2:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Great news...so glad she will be okay!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Great news - so glad!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Checking back to see how Belle is feeling.
I hope she is back to her old self!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How is Belle doing today? Still praying for her.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle seems to be back to her old self. She has not gone since she came home Tuesday, since she had not eaten any thing for two days I did not think about it but new I an wondering. Any ideas?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Makes sense she hasn't gone yet. You need something in you to um, get it going. I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Makes sense she hasn't gone yet. You need something in you to um, get it going. I'm sure she'll be fine.


 
:HistericalSmiley: I'm sure she'll be going very soon, hugs to you


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Success, guess I just worry to much. She sure is acting better, but itt ook her two days.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::aktion033: Oh, the things we celebrate. :HistericalSmiley: Good news and sometimes they have issues...just like us. But we don't run to the doctor the way we take our fluffs to the vet. :brownbag:


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Our babies love to give us those little heart stopping moments don't they. I am glad she is ok


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad the tinkster is back to normal. It is amazing how much they put us through - but it makes us love them just so much more.


----------

